# Need ICD-9 valvular heart disease



## struk

Can someone help me find out the code for Valvular Heart Disease?


----------



## Cyndi113

What kind of valvular heart disease? Hx? FM or Personal? look at 424.__


----------



## Jess1125

struk said:


> Can someone help me find out the code for Valvular Heart Disease?



Valvular heart disease not specified any further would be 424.90

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

